# What would you recommend?



## 7ropics (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm tired of paying the extra $15 a month for a cPanel VPS license, as well as the extra resources needed just to run cPanel. I need a low-end VPS, mainly for development while I'm learning to step away from the panel and run my sites on a LAMP stack.

I was thinking of 256MB, single CPU core, minimal HDD (5GB is enough) and bandwidth (100GB is enough).


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 29, 2013)

Centos minimal -> centmin mod, you are ready to roll.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

7ropics said:


> I'm tired of paying the extra $15 a month for a cPanel VPS license, as well as the extra resources needed just to run cPanel. I need a low-end VPS, mainly for development while I'm learning to step away from the panel and run my sites on a LAMP stack.


If you are willing to lear a bit of Nginx my CentOS 6 repository has everything you need: http://repo.phoenixrpm.com


----------



## NodeDeals (Jun 30, 2013)

Or you can try Virtualmin as CP. A lot lighter then cPanel and quite powerful.


----------



## serverian (Jun 30, 2013)

$15 for a cpanel VPS is a great deal.


----------



## jarland (Jun 30, 2013)

New kloxo fork, I run it on a 128mb VPS for a friend to control their own small hosting environment.

https://github.com/mustafaramadhan/kloxo

For VPS, go RamNode and you won't ever turn back.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 30, 2013)

jarland said:


> For VPS, go RamNode and you won't ever turn back.


Or go with Catalysthost. I heard they got some Kim Jung Un type C.T.O running a really tight ship.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 30, 2013)

What is your budget for a cPanel VPS?


----------



## serverian (Jun 30, 2013)

*@**GVH-Jon*, Can you do a cheaper cpanel vps than $15? :O


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 30, 2013)

serverian said:


> *@GVH-Jon*, Can you do a cheaper cpanel vps than $15?


We get our cPanel VPS Licenses for $12 so we can't really do that.


----------



## H4G (Jun 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> What is your budget for a cPanel VPS?


Ha ha! A sales attempt even here when he mentions:



> *I need a low-end VPS, mainly for development while I'm learning to step away from the panel and run my sites on a LAMP stack.*


@OP you're definitely headed towards the right direction on trying to setup things without a panel. RamNode is who I have used and they've been great.


----------



## GalacticVPS (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are willing to learn how a server works and aren't interested in anything fancy while still utilizing a GUI. I would suggest checking out WebMin, if I remember correctly it uses 30mb or less of ram on 64bit systems and 50% less on 32 bit systems.


----------



## 7ropics (Jun 30, 2013)

To clarify, the total cost for the VPS I currently have with RamNode is $30 (including my cPanel License) and not $15. Believe me, if I had a $15 cPanel VPS I would have no need for this thread!  

Thank you all for the influx of replies, going to look into centmin mod.

Could anyone shed some light on this panel? It looks great for a free one.

http://neonpanel.com


----------



## kaniini (Jul 1, 2013)

To be honest you should just quit using the panel cold turkey over a weekend and learn some basic configuration.  You'll probably be successful if you just give it a try.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 5, 2013)

@7ropics Neon is in development (but almost finished). It's coded by Justin Johnston, who's also working on Feathur (formerly BlueCP). It uses Nginx (speed!) and runs on Debian, but it will eventually have support for CentOS and other Distros (Ubuntu or other Debian based Distros SHOULD work okay). Currently single-user but Multi-user is being worked on. @BlueVM can explain more.


----------



## willie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ramnode has a 38% off coupon now.  I'd say get their 256MB SSD plan that has 10GB of SSD.  Those things are fantastically responsive and are under $3 a month (billed quarterly) after the coupon.  Or even their 128MB, 5GB SSD plan at about $15/year post-coupon.  Don't bother with cpanel.  Don't use HDD's unless you need a lot of cheap bulk storage.  SSD's rule.  You can get configuration advice here or on IRC.


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah drop the panel and save the cash 

Annual plans are your friend.  BuyVM, RAMNode,Hostigation, etc.  Yeah other folks do them too.

An increasing number of my accounts are small, typically 128MB tops and are annuals.   The prices are right and simplifies billing.  Heck what you will save for 1 month of your Cpanel + bigger VPS = whole year on these smaller plans.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 5, 2013)

just minstall it brother


----------



## willie (Jul 5, 2013)

I also remember on other thread you mentioned you were running wordpress and vbb.  In this case you might consider a BuyVM $15/year 128MB plan plus their $1/month MySQL offload.  That will save you the hassle of running MySQL yourself, where it's fairly easy to make mistakes if you don't know what you're doing.


----------

